# Sig



## KansKd (Jan 24, 2008)

We have about 4 sporting stores here in town, and once a week to once every 2 weeks I go out and stop by these places. Mainly to tease myself. But I do beleive that I found my next 1911. I looked over a new Sig Revelution C3 model, 2 tone, with the nightsights. That was really a nice piece. So with a little patience and money we will see.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Have you heard of or read any reviews on the new SIG 1911 pistols? They do look nice. Not quite sure how they will compete in the market with those.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have yet to see anything with Sig Sauer's name on it that wasn't a top shelf gun. They are a little expensive but I haven't seen one yet that failed to deliver what it promises:smt023

I've shot a couple Sig 1911s and they were fantastic


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

They're teriffic, just like any Sig. I have the Revolution STX from the Sig Custom Shop, and it has run 100%, fit and finish are outstanding, and its a good looking 1911, in my opinion.

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=25&productid=130

My only minor complaint is that the trigger is not quite as smooth as some other 1911s in its price range. Its light enough, but not overly smooth, if that makes any sense.

Overall, an outstanding 1911.

Here's a pic. I love the burled maple grips.










Here another pic I took of it with my other Sigs. A family shot. :mrgreen:


----------



## KansKd (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, I passed on the C3, for now. But I picked up the Sig Platinum Elite full size 1911. What a great piece. Fit and finish is great, very accurate, great trigger pull and I ran 50 rounds of FMJ with 4 different mags and not one failure. But I also know that time will tell. I'm going to take it to the next timed competition shoot next month. So I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

KansKd said:


> Well, I passed on the C3, for now. But I picked up the Sig Platinum Elite full size 1911. What a great piece. Fit and finish is great, very accurate, great trigger pull and I ran 50 rounds of FMJ with 4 different mags and not one failure. But I also know that time will tell. I'm going to take it to the next timed competition shoot next month. So I'm looking forward to that.


 Congrats on the Sig. They are excellent guns.


----------

